# Murcia Golf resorts



## Tizzyelle (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi all

I have been following Spain forum for several months. i did try posting once but ran into difficulty. I don't think I followed the correct protocol. So, here goes again. Let's hope I get it right this time.

My husband and I plan to retire to the Murcia region. We are thinking about buying an apartment on one of the golf resorts, with a view to renting it, once we find our permanent home.

Do you think this is an okay idea?
Does anyone know if this is viable, in terms of having the apartment on a golf resort? Is there a lot of competition for rental apartments.

It is a difficult decision to make; knowing where the more profitable income would be gained from a rental apartment.

I would very much appreciate any ideas or opinions.

TIA

PS: What are tags? I 'may add 5 tags to this thread'


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Tizzyelle said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been following Spain forum for several months. i did try posting once but ran into difficulty. I don't think I followed the correct protocol. So, here goes again. Let's hope I get it right this time.
> 
> ...


Hi, My sister bought town house (she calls it a villa) in Villamartin, which is a large golfing area. The house she has consists of an apartment upstairs and another apartment downstairs. She originally intended, and tried for over a year, to rent it out to visiting 'golfers'. It didn't work out like that and she never had any enquiries. In the end she and husband live upstairs and rented the downstairs out to a family member. :confused2: By the way, Villamartin is not a very desirable area!

Good luck with your dream. 

Steve


----------



## Tizzyelle (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks Steve. I am sorry it did not work out for your sister and I agree with you about Villamartin ;-)
She sounds as though she has made the most of it though.


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

tebo53 said:


> By the way, Villamartin is not a very desirable area!


Why is that?

It's one of the places I was planning to visit next month so would appreciate any insights.


----------



## Tizzyelle (Nov 11, 2015)

Oops - I don't know Villamartin. I was thinking of somewhere else.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Tom1957 said:


> Why is that?
> 
> It's one of the places I was planning to visit next month so would appreciate any insights.


It's a very built up area, the whole area reminds me, and looks like the sprawling estates of Nottingham and Birmingham that were built in the 60's. 

My sister has now lived there for 10 years and within that time the value of their property has dropped by half.

There is no bus services within the estates and very minimal shops and restaurants. You will definitely need a car for getting around. 

Crime on the estate has risen over the years and it's not safe to be out alone after dark. 

Sorry to have painted a sorry picture of the area but I've stayed with my sister a few times and would never want to live there.

Steve


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Which other golf complexes are you going to look at?

Our friends have an apartment on Condado de Alhama. They use it themselves during autumn, winter and spring. I don't know what the rental potential would be but they say the place is busy in summer.


----------



## Tizzyelle (Nov 11, 2015)

Jumar said:


> Which other golf complexes are you going to look at?
> 
> Our friends have an apartment on Condado de Alhama. They use it themselves during autumn, winter and spring. I don't know what the rental potential would be but they say the place is busy in summer.


Thanks for that Jumar. i am interested in Condado de Alhama but am also researching others in the Murcia region.


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

tebo53 said:


> It's a very built up area, the whole area reminds me, and looks like the sprawling estates of Nottingham and Birmingham that were built in the 60's.
> 
> My sister has now lived there for 10 years and within that time the value of their property has dropped by half.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that- it's as well to know where to avoid as well as where to look. I must admit from looking at google street view it does look a bit sterile.

Sorry for hijacking the thread


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Worth considering?
1. Desert Springs: attracts the rich and famous.
2. Isla del Fraile: just outside Aguilas town, has spectacular sea views and its own beach, so offers non-golfers some choice of activities.
3. Lorca Golf resort: isolated but spectacular location in the mountains between Lorca and Aguilas.

Condado de Alhama: lacks kerb appeal to me as it looks like a prison or miltiary complex from the outside.


----------



## Tizzyelle (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks ccm47 - only just seen your reply.

Rich and famous - that'll be too expensive for me then.
I agree that Lorca is rather isolated, especially off season.
I will look into Isla del Fraile as I haven't heard of that one and we really like Aguilar.

Thanks again.


----------



## Documentary (May 14, 2017)

Hi 
I would be interested whether some of you continued with their plans and bought a house next to the golf courses. I am very interested in the area and also in the real estate areas close to Madrid so it would be great to hear about your experiences. 

All the best


----------

